# Squeaking/Wheezing sound?



## mariethomas

I've had Casper almost a year now. A few months in, I noticed he use to make little noises...I'm not even sure how to describe them. At first, they use to be cute and I didn't really notice them. I just thought it was because he was frightened and vocal. Once my younger brother brought him to me, wrapped up in a blanket where we both obviously heard the loud squeak/wheez from underneath the blanket. I use to call them "floofs" because it fit the noise. 

As time went on, I never thought much of it until recently. He did them a bit louder than usual and faster, and it scared me. Now, my vet isn't the best but when he exams Casper he always says he's fine. 

The noise is almost a very low squeaky noise that goes along with his breathing. Possibly wheezing? When I get close to him, I can hear it and it's constant. Only sometimes is he not making it. In the middle of the night (with his cage in my bedroom, silent room) I can hear the tiny little noise. It's almost as if his breathing intensifies and so this little noise comes along with it. 

This is something that happens not only after he has finished running around, but even when relaxing in his cage and I get close. It happens when eating as well, and whenever I pick him up. After he runs around he obviously breathes a little heavier AND the noise starts again. 

My question is, should I be worried about this? Or is this normal?


----------



## ChocoClover

My rabbit has this too. I don't know why.


----------



## pani

I can hear a very audible wheezing/breathing sound from Felix when I pick him up. He's otherwise completely healthy, and I can't hear it when he's back on his own four paws.

If you're concerned, or it's gotten louder recently, is there a second vet you can check with for another opinion?


----------



## mariethomas

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. Then it seems normal. Thank you both


----------



## squidpop

I had a rabbit that did the same thing, there was always a squeaky sound when I picked her up or if she was eating or if I held a treat in front of her and she was sniffing it I could hear it. I talked to the breeder and she said it was because of her flat face- Breeder said, "flat faced rabbits have less than perfect nasal passages and make noises when they breath, just like persian cats." So, 6 months after that she started sneezing, and I saw white snot. Took her to the vets and there was no white snot that he could see so he sent me home without antibiotics or anything. Eventually it got worse, vet saw white snot, and I did get antibiotics, I treated her and she got better, and has never made the squeaky noise again... so.... I conclude the squeak really was caused by some kind of bacterial pathogen the antibiotics cured. 

I do think some rabbits just have nasal passages that cause squeaking without anything really being wrong with them. But in the case of my rabbit it was some sort of slow moving bacterial infection that antibiotics cured. But if you take your rabbit to the vet, unless they see really concrete symptoms like sneezing and discharge they probably won't really prescribe anything for it, so all you can do is watch.


----------



## ChocoClover

Ack! My buns wheeze.

What if that's the problem? I don't see white snot. Should I take one to the vet?

Maybe you should take yours to the vet to see.


----------



## squidpop

ChocoClover are your buns brother and sister? If you've never taken them to your vet it might be good if you had someone listen to them breath with stethoscope. But I wouldn't get to worried about it, it might be allergies or something.


----------



## ChocoClover

Nope, not brother and sister. They've been to the vet before and he said nothing about it. There is no white snot so I won't worry for now.


----------



## mariethomas

Casper has been squeaking since he was a baby. He was my first and only rabbit to ever squeak and wheez so much. No other symptoms. But I think that's EXACTLY! what Casper's problem is. Now that I actually think about it, he is his almost flat faced, if not completely! I looked this up and found someone elses lionhead had respiratory issues because he was a lionhead who was bred to be flat-faced. I think that makes a lot of sense and I never even thought about this before so thank you. I took Casper to the vet about a week ago for a checkup and he was fine. Right now he is having diarrhea. I'm going to ask the vet what he thinks. I'm hoping it's just change of pellets, and feeding him more hay.


----------



## mariethomas

Hmm. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but, recently Casper has been doing his usual squeak/wheez, and now a new sound? Once again I'm not sure how to describe it. If you have a clear nose, and you exhale and inhale quickly, that's almost what it sounds like. He's a very active rabbit who usually lays down once he's done, and breathes rapidly, sometimes squeaking. However he only does this new breathing sound in the cage, usually when eating or laying down? If I really think about it, it's almost as the noise is coming out of his nose as well. He does not breathe by his mouth, no wet chin. Anyone ever seen any good videos on an ill rabbit's breathing? Or had something similar occur?


----------



## JBun

A rabbit with severe respiratory distress, will breath through it's mouth, so that is definitely something you don't want to see your bun doing. Here are some links about respiratory problems with rabbits, as well as some videos of breathing problems.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/Differential/respira_diff.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/Bacterial/URI.htm


----------



## lovelops

Chico and Chica are brother and sister that I have. Chica has never done that, but Chico has ALL THE TIME. I took him to the vet a month ago and he was sneezing. He made a honking type sound when he was eating at the vets office and sneezed and the vet examined him and his lungs and said he was just a bun that does that since his sister never has. He is the only rabbit I have that does that. My other 3 does not. Lady my Lop makes a small little sound when I lay beside her and pet her and kiss her head, but I don't think it's serious. I think all of them make little noises to be honest. I took Chico in for his and after a BIG exam with BIG MONEY it was nothing.

Vanessa


----------



## mariethomas

Those links are the exact articles and videos I read and watched myself. Thankfully, his breathing is nothing similar. Jbun, as you suggested in my thread about his diarrhea, I'm getting his droppings tested. I don't think that would show anything having to do with his his breathing though. I asked the vet and he said it could be he has phlegm and that was normal and nothing would happen. Casper is the only rabbit I've ever had that makes all these noises. 
Thank you both.


----------



## mariethomas

Maybe I should have mentioned he was sneezing earlier...but overnight it's been quite a different louder sneeze.


----------



## sidney_bunny

My rabbit has been making what I call a "whining" sound and it only occurs when I think he's sleeping (with his eyes open). He's always startled, like I woke him up, when I walk over to his cage to listen better. FWIW, in two years I've never seen him sleep with eyes closed for more than 5 minutes and I am pretty certain this noise is only happening when he's resting. There has been no discharge and no sneezing at all. This has been happening occasionally for months.

Overall, he is a very vocal rabbit. He's the kind of rabbit that honks and makes noise when you're getting ready to feed him. 

Is it possible that some rabbits make noises while dreaming/sleeping and there's nothing medically wrong?


----------



## lovelops

mariethomas said:


> Those links are the exact articles and videos I read and watched myself. Thankfully, his breathing is nothing similar. Jbun, as you suggested in my thread about his diarrhea, I'm getting his droppings tested. I don't think that would show anything having to do with his his breathing though. I asked the vet and he said it could be he has phlegm and that was normal and nothing would happen. Casper is the only rabbit I've ever had that makes all these noises.
> Thank you both.



Ditto for my Chico. I've ran him to the vets tons of times, had his lungs checked out, examined, etc... Everything was normal. I think my guy is just super sensitive to some things I use to clean the house. When I moved one of the new plug in air freshners I put near the hallway where his room is some of the strange honking noises he made stopped and I have not heard them sense. He still sneezed like crazy when he eats some hay that has fine dust in it..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

sidney_bunny said:


> My rabbit has been making what I call a "whining" sound and it only occurs when I think he's sleeping (with his eyes open). He's always startled, like I woke him up, when I walk over to his cage to listen better. FWIW, in two years I've never seen him sleep with eyes closed for more than 5 minutes and I am pretty certain this noise is only happening when he's resting. There has been no discharge and no sneezing at all. This has been happening occasionally for months.
> 
> Overall, he is a very vocal rabbit. He's the kind of rabbit that honks and makes noise when you're getting ready to feed him.
> 
> Is it possible that some rabbits make noises while dreaming/sleeping and there's nothing medically wrong?



Chico does also. I thought he was hurt or something and found he was dreaming...

Vanessa


----------



## mariethomas

Casper doesn't whine. Korn use to jump up on high things, and then whine and stamp his feet because he was scared. 
He still does the odd heavier breathing, mostly when he eats pellets, and I've noticed only at night...
His test results came back and the doctor said he was fine. And that deworming him tomorrow wouldn't hurt. I think I've heard less of this breathing, but when I do hear it, it's worrying. Thanks


----------

